# HP Laptop-USB and Touchpad problems



## rsmith87 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have recently bought a new HP 620 Laptop with Windows 7 64 bit.

It is worth noting that the following problems only seem to occur when I am in my offices, so I can only think that these are being caused by the wireless internet and/or the power supply. Either that, or it is a huge coinicidence that I havent erxperienced the problems when using my laptop at home.

Firstly, I have had numerous issues with the USB ports. The problems started when I was using a USB mouse and after working for a period of time, the mouse would stop working and I would get an error message saying that the USB device had an error. Since then, I have USB errors pop up even when I turn the laptop on without having anything plugged into it. The laptop will also repeatedly make the 'der dum' noise which you hear when you plug a usb device in, even when nothing is being plugged in. I have tried uninstalling all the usb drivers and re-installing them but this still hasn't rectified the problem.

The second issue I am facing is that the touchpad(mousepad) regulalry stops working and freezes the cursor on the screen. I am able to use the rest of the laptop(keyboard etc) but am unable to either move the cursor or use the click button. This means I have to turn off the laptop and restart it in order to have it work again. Similarly I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers for this but the problem seems to be occurring more frequently than ever.

I have tried contacting HP support and to be honest they were pretty uselsss. Not giving any real suggestions on how to rectify the issue, but only getting me to update the drivers which I had already done.

If anybody has a solution it would save me from so much stress and would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It is worth noting that the following problems only seem to occur when I am in my offices, so I can only think that these are being caused by the wireless internet and/or the power supply. Either that, or it is a huge coinicidence that I havent erxperienced the problems when using my laptop at home.


 - are you near any other laptops - we used to have an issue when people went into meetings with the infra red port and all the laptops would start communicating with each other which would make the laptops do all sorts of things ....

So every thing works perfectly at HOME correct ?

whats the exact model of the HP machine 
Do you have infra red at all ?
it should be in device manager -
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager


----------



## rsmith87 (Mar 22, 2011)

It doesnt have Infra Red no.

There are other laptops in the office but as far as I am aware none of them have infra red and mine is the only one which doesnt have problems.

Basically, whenever I have used the laptop OUTSIDE of work, I havent had any problems. I would say that 95% of the time this has been at home.

The exact model of the machine is HP 620 Delphi D40


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> and mine is the only one which doesnt have problems.


 i assume you mean yours is the only one at work with problems 



> It is worth noting that the following problems only seem to occur when I am in my offices, so I can only think that these are being caused by the wireless internet and/or the power supply. Either that, or it is a huge coinicidence that I havent erxperienced the problems when using my laptop at home.


The power adapters usually have a wide range of input voltages 100-250V to allow for various country power supplies - so that should not be an issue - and even if it did go off the battery would maintain supply 
Wireless signals may be an issue 

how frequently are the issues seen, how big is the office, would you be able to go to another part of the office, canteen, conference rooms , touch down desk area and see if it still occurs .
what does your IT department say ?


----------



## rsmith87 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tried to plug into other power supplies and have even sat in the canteen and the problem has occurred.

Our IT department thought they had cracked the issue by simply removing the battery from the laptop and then plugging back in again which seemed to fix the issue for a day but then they have cam back.

The USB issue happens nearly every time I turn the laptop on, and the mousepad issue has happened about 4 times already today..


Any other suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> The USB issue happens nearly every time I turn the laptop on, and the mousepad issue has happened about 4 times already today..


But NOT at home - correct


----------



## rsmith87 (Mar 22, 2011)

Correct. The problems only happen in work(this may or may not be a coincidence though)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you logon to the PC differently at all ?
use a different profile - or domain 

you could try removing the battery and powersupply and then hold the power switch down for 60 seconds that resets the PC _ but that usually fixes laptops that wont boot ...
just picking up on the battery removed by IT


----------



## rsmith87 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tried the 60 second power switch trick and I havent had any problems today! Fingers crossed it will continue!

Cheers!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Fingers crossed


 yep, and toes :smile:


----------



## rsmith87 (Mar 22, 2011)

OK...

This problem STILL re-occurs. It is actually driving me round the bend had has happened about 6 times today(cursor freezing, usb error), and requires me to power off my laptop. I am 99% convinced this is something to do with my offices network as it only EVER happens inside their building. I used my laptop every day at home last week and the problem didnt occur once.

If anybody has had a similar problem that can help please let me know as I am on the verge of throwing this machine out the window!


----------



## LeonSmitty (Jun 1, 2011)

Basically I believe that's a problem of many (most/all) HP 620 laptops, I mean the problems with USB ports.

We got delivered 3 laptops to the office 2 weeks ago, and one laptop right after installation stopped working of USB ports, no matter what we did. (Win7 64 bit)

As it was only brought - we replaced it based on the DOA procedure.

2 weeks later another laptop (actually right today) started to show problem with USB porta - mouse and external keyboard not working. Tried a lot of things - nothing helped. However the latest advise (to unplug the power and to remove battery) DID WORKED for us.

It's started to work. If it's stops again - I will notify. 

However the main thing is that probably it's problem with hardware with HP and they need to get this addressed. and probabbly recall the whole supply of these modeled notebooks. I storngly believe this is a hardware problem.

Cheers

Leon


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

hi rsmith 87, Sorry that your having issues with your new *HP* 620 Laptop I saw your comments that: I have tried contacting *HP* support and to be honest they were pretty uselsss. Not giving any real suggestions on how to rectify the issue, but only getting me to update the drivers which I had already done.
I am social media ambassador for HP and since your unit is under warranty I would like escalate your call... If you would like to contact me regarding this escalation please reply via email to [email protected] put your name/Cheron in subject line pls provide your service ticket number.. hope to hear from you soon Cheron


----------



## LeonSmitty (Jun 1, 2011)

LeonSmitty said:


> Basically I believe that's a problem of many (most/all) HP 620 laptops, I mean the problems with USB ports.
> 
> We got delivered 3 laptops to the office 2 weeks ago, and one laptop right after installation stopped working of USB ports, no matter what we did. (Win7 64 bit)
> 
> ...


Just want to update on my yesterday message.... 
The laptop was staying the whole night in the office on STAND BY.
This morning it worked normally - no signs of problems with USB ports... 

If the problem reappears I will post again....


----------



## WFA (Dec 15, 2011)

Same problem here! I'm allready busy for more than 60mins without finding an easy solution. The HP Assistant is not very usefull!!! I have updated/optimalised and still no easy solution. Im very dissapointed by the lack of support from HP for this problem.

I have a code 43 problem (USB device doesn't work) which doesn't let me connect to any USB device. 

My notebook is a HP 620 Notebook pc. Sometimes i connect my Blackberry phone and/or my digital camera to the notebook for uploading/sharing pictures. 

Back to factory settings didn't worked either

Can somebody help me with a step by step answer for solving this (im not a real pc-whiz)????


----------



## Guy Faucher (Mar 2, 2012)

Have HP 620 as well with 32 bit. Laptop starts up fine can run a couple of days then all of a sudden mouse fails to function. I get code 43 USB device not recognized. I of course assumed it was the mouse. Tried several mice. Same issue. All else functions well. I turn off laptop unplug power then remove battery and it functions OK....for a while. Sometime days sometimes hours. It is home used only. No IR near and my power is contolled. Have no clue what the cause is but it acts like a hardware issue.


----------

